# Psychobirdy Stretching His Wings



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Henry has never been clipped, but isn't a big flyer. If he gets spooked he'll fly. I've been attempting to teach him to fly to his cage on command (is that possible? he doesn't seem to quite get what I want from him  ) but he seems to enjoy flying. Even if it is at my face half the time.

Anyway. Pictures!









His tail doesn't seem to be in the best shape at the moment. I'm not sure why.









Going to land on the budgies.



























Headed for his own cage!









I can't believe I actually caught this picture. He's flying toward my face/head  









And a picture from his earlier introduction to water. He loves getting misted, but has never had a bath before aside from in his water dish. He was not very impressed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well those are some awesome shots! Wow...his tail could be ratty from being in a small cage, it happens, mine will break tail feathers when flying from a bad landing lol.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Ah, I hope that's all it is. Still waiting on the new cage. I'm hoping it'll come this week. I just got my GST which is going to all go toward new things for it, but I can't get them till I see how big it is so I can figure out what's going to fit.
Frustrating.
I really want to shop, haha.

I never really noticed his tail feathers till I took these pictures, honestly. I'm not sure how I missed that.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they'll be ok 

he looks like hes enjoying himself!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He looks gorgeous and seem to be enjoying himself


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

great captures, so beautiful to see them in flight! And I still love his bright yellow head! he's gorgeous!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Awww, Henry is doing great with a little extra love. He really does like you, you can tell by the last picture.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Those are wonderful pictures! I love the last one.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys 

He's pretty much out of his cage whenever I'm in my room (which is pretty much all day except saturday/sunday when I'm working). There's been such an amazing difference. He's so quiet now! He still screams for mum when he hears her, and he gets upset when I leave the room, but during the day it's blissful silence. He's even starting to ask me for headscratches and is getting super curious about everything. He keeps trying to nibble the laptop I'm using, haha. Right now he's sitting on my knee taking a nap.

I'm really starting to see that he wasn't really that mean to begin with; just frustrated and bored. I really do wish I had done research on the birds earlier than this. But he's still got a good few years left and they're gonna be amazing


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im much happier you two have bonded very well since you joined


----------



## Joenksc (Apr 6, 2011)

*Great pictures*

Nice looking cockatiel, seems to be having a great time. you did a good job at capturing all of his flight positions.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Joenksc said:


> Cocoa out for a daily walk and sneek peek around the front room.


Awww Cocoa is so adorable


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

He is very handsome. My Midori came to me from living in a too small cage. Her tail looked rough but now she's starting to look much better.


----------

